# Bloat and BARF



## JasonandRanj (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello All

I did alot of research into Bloat when we were considering a Great Dane so am concious of how easy and quickly the condition can kill a dog.
I have read through the post on this site and can see from experience of the group that it is not uncommon for Bloat to kills Vizsla's. 
There is debate on Raised Bowls or not, restrict access to water etc. There is also clear guidance to reducing the risk of Bloat by leaving a sufficient gap between feeding and excerise, however.... my question is...

*Has anyone on HVF owned or know of a dog that suffered from Bloat when they were fed on a BARF diet please?*[/color]

Thanks
Jason


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Jason,

Yes I have had a Dane (Fergus's Uncle)that had bloat twice whilst on a Barf diet. As you so rightly said it is very common among Gt Danes. Yes, Vizslas are known to suffer from bloat, but I have not heard of any and you know that I know a lot of Vizslas!!! 

Yes I follow all the guide lines re avoiding exercise for an hour after feeding. Raised bowls - hmmmm..yes my Dane has a raised bowl but Boris eats off the floor. That is a natural height for him...it would be awkward for Fergus. I never with hold water, it is always available.

You have probably also read that they actually do not know for sure what causes bloat. Stress is also thought to be a contributing factor. In hind sight Angus was a very hyper dog and I wonder how much this contributed to the bloat. We will never know. Also consider the conformation and genetics of the dog as a factor. 

I feed all my dogs on a raw diet as I find it suits them better. I always feed a puppy on what the breeder has been feeding it and then switch them over in a few months. I do not like the way a lot of kibbles expand in water. A lot of people disagree with raw feeding because of the hygiene issues. As I buy mine pre packed, that isn't an issue for me. Feeding a dog has to suit your life style and your pocket so what is good for one person might not suit another. So I am not going to say that kibble is a contributing factor. There are loads of dogs that are fed kibble that never get bloat - same with raw. 

Heather


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Jason! That is a nice, balanced response you got from hotmischief! 

I've personally known two dogs that died from bloat, and one other that survived after emergency surgery, but I have no idea what their diets were.


----------



## JasonandRanj (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Heather

My questions was ultimately driven by the Kibble vs Raw diet. 
(I did not state this directly as my question as I did not want to spark a discussion on which was generally 'better' but rather specifically whether one was more likely to cause Bloat). 
Given kidbble does not occur naturally I was expecting that Kibble fed dogs may be more _prone _ to Bloat - given it will expand in the stomach and contains various other ingedients which could possibly contribute Bloating. 

I did see a few instances of bloat in Vizslas on the internet. They are not listed as being _prone _ to Bloat - example web sites below but it is reported to occur.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/articles/caninebloat.htm
http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm

Which ever food type we ultimaltey decide to use I would use a 'slow feeder' bowl to avoid gulping - like the picture attached -though any other recommendations welcomed !

Thanks for the advice !

Cheers
Jason







hotmischief said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Yes I have had a Dane (Fergus's Uncle)that had bloat twice whilst on a Barf diet. As you so rightly said it is very common among Gt Danes. Yes, Vizslas are known to suffer from bloat, but I have not heard of any and you know that I know a lot of Vizslas!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lack of data is the problem Jason. Vets don't ask you whether you feed raw or kibble when you take a dog in with bloat. I personally believe that it is more likely with kibble, but that is a personal view and like you don't want to start a kibble verses raw discussion. Interestingly enough they do have data that shows the ratio of Danes with bloat is much higher in the US than the UK - why I wonder.

The slow feeding bowls are great. Boris was like a suction tube as a puppy and we got one of those bowls and he now eats really slowly.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I had a Weimaraner called Harvey, my best ever friend he got bloat with full gastric torsion, all caused by wolfing down a pigs ear followed by drinking water.I always very careful with him as Weimaraners are 2nd on the list below Danes for torsion. I will never forget that night, he went outside to try and poo then make himself sick, he then ballooned to twice his size, I rang the vet and within 60 mins was on the operating table I was lucky as his gums and tongue were starting to go blue and he laid on the ground, he had given up really.
The vet cut him open untwisted his stomach and stitched it to his chest wall, he was very lucky to survive, even after the operation its touch and go as toxins can enter the blood stream and also kill them.He was stitched and stapled and lived to a ripe old age before lymphoma took him 34 months ago aged 11 and a half. I now have Darcy my gorgeous little Vizsla and I am absolutely paranoid about bloat....The time with Harvey was just pure luck, because if I had been at work he would have died for sure. As for feeding I give Darcy dry food moistened with warm water and she has her food split into 3 small meals given every day, as a daily treat she gets a couple of milk gravy bones and 1 raw chicken wing for supper..


----------



## JasonandRanj (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Darcy1311

You went through a horrific experience and thankfully you were able to take the right action in time.
Thank you for the diet information! 

Jason


----------



## Joe c. (Jun 30, 2013)

We lost are English lab (princel) last year to the Blout it was the most horrible experience. I wrestled with him after he ate he showed no signs until later in the night. He passed in my arms the next morning had no idea what was happening. Talking to people after they said sounds like the Blout,never heard of it before this horrible day.Barrel chested dogs are the ones to watch out for epically after they eat.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------

